# Losing your passport...



## Cardboard (Jan 14, 2012)

so uh, my situation is kind of special, because I have been illegal for a long time, and maybe this is a blessing, but has anyone lost their passport while traveling abroad? What is the protocol for getting it replaced? How do you deal with getting entry stamps after that? Will this somehow reset my travel allowance, as there is no prior record to me being here?


----------



## zacktgdwn (Jan 14, 2012)

i lost my passport in italy a few years ago. what you do is to to the american consulte. they will issue you a new passport, valid for a year. where are you?


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 14, 2012)

Im in France right now


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Jan 14, 2012)

I lost mi pasaporte in Mexico, and they re-issued me one at the consulate, as well... Shit wasn't cheap, though, somewhere around $150, and it was only valid for 90 days. As for your personal situation, I'm not sure, since you've been there for so long (upwards of a year, from what it looks like from your pics..). It would definitely be a humbling experience, having to go to the consulate and explain your situation, that's fo' sho'. :\ In theory, they ARE there to assist American travelers, but they might not take too kindly to your shunning the 'rules and regulations' of international travel, homie. Hmm... Have you tried posting your questions in other forums, as well (say, lonely planet and/or travelpunk?) They have a massive online presence, geared a lot more towards international travel, and there might be more ppl there who can answer your questions... Best of luck!!


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 14, 2012)

I havent posted anywhere else, and unless I lost it when totally drunk, there is still a chance that I find it around here (where I am staying at he moment).
I have just been also wondering this, in concerns to "losing" it intentionally, for the sake of losing my entry stamp, maybe right before flying out (hoping that a replacement passport with no stamp looks less sketchy than an old well traveled one, with a bad stamp).

I pretty much assumer the american consulate thing, and expect that is the route I will have to take in the case that it doesnt turn up, but what was the process of getting this replacement? was it just oh, ok, you lost you passport, confirm your identity, and be on your way, or more of an interrogation about where you are going, how long you have been there...
As well, have had no other form of Identification for many years, and how would I go about confirming my identity with nothing else than my word on it?
Thanks for the quick replies, I might try to check some other forums as well-


----------



## zacktgdwn (Jan 14, 2012)

if your in the EU your most likely good. when i lost mine, all i had to do was swear before the consul that i was me. no fee. just give them a sob story ( got robbed, no family ect ). they gave me a fuckin gift card for mcdonalds. as for being illeagl, your boned. its all digital now.


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Jan 14, 2012)

Yep, when I lost the passport (sorry, that's just how I say it these days), I had my licence tucked into the passport, so I was without any identification, either, which was a bbiiitttcchhh. Explained all that to them, and they just had me fill out another passport app.; being able to provide SS number was sufficient verification that I was indeed me, and not some other me. 

About the 'illegality' issue, how feasible would it be for you to go back to the country where you were last stamped/had documentation of being there? I don't know if that would be beneficial or not... Either way, I've read a couple of your posts about your travels and such, and it's absolutely bad-ass, let's just say that, and I've been wonderin' how you're going to go about rectifying all this. Wishin' you all the best!! But yeah... lonely planet has SHIT-TONS of intl traveling info; that's who i refer to for my personal 'traveling abroad with a shit-ton of stupid-ass [<--- me] criminal charges'...


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 15, 2012)

not so likely I go back to the entry country. It was Iceland, and especially now without any papers, and the middle of winter, I doubt I will travel to an island in the north atlantic.


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey, thanks for all the replies, found my passport this morning. Big weight off my back, back to being an illegal immigrant, rather than an undocumented one.
This is still interesting though, because I have been considering to "lose" my passport for leaving Europe, and I am interested in the process of this. Everyone so far has said that it is all electronic now, but so far, I have been controlled a few times, and most people dont know that Iceland is part of schengen, so I doubt that my name is appearing on their database. I guess it is still an option for me, but its good to hear from people that have actually had this experience.


----------



## Sam and Laura (Jan 18, 2012)

I had my passport stolen in America a few years back, and as I was a British citizen living in New Zealand, trying to get a passport in America, well t'was hard. Ended up stealth riding a super yacht.
Four passports later, I believe I'm on a special watchlist.
Congratulations Cardboard.


----------



## r3353 (Jan 20, 2012)

When was it issued? Does it have the bio-metric chip in it? There is a symbol on the front cover. If so, upon Exiting Schengen state, you may be banned. But until immigration actually runs it, you are probably good to go. i suggest making a photo copy of your passport. Keep one online, one on your person, and one in your bag. If lost, the numbers on the photo-copy will be useful at the consulate. Mine was stolen in the Ukraine(not-Schengen) and with no identification, they ran my Social, thereby finding warrant status. A temporary validity passport was issued after showing them my return flight itinerary to New York. When i had to Renew my passport in Iceland, prior to my Ukraine experience, i just gave them my old one to submit and they issued me a new one within 7 days. NOT seeing the warrant status. 
i'm glad you found your original, keep it safe. No matter how much you may dislike the USA, having a blue passport will get you out of many situations. Until you can nationalize in another country, it's your only ID. Good Luck
Fast Rides and Interesting Drivers,
Reese


----------



## landpirate (Jan 20, 2012)

pleased you found your passport cardboard, in my experience being an 'illegal' with a passport is a damn site better than without. like a few people have said your gonna be pretty ok in europe, as its quite easy to get around without much question, but some other places if you out stay your visa and you have a passport you're 'simply' put on a plane home and without a passport you're talking prison time! I am talking from experience! enjoy your travels though. be lucky.

ps. also may have already been said, but the only problems you could face is when you want to leave and maybe go back to th USA. If you stay out of the way of the authorities while you're in Europe you'll be fine i reckon.


----------

